# Flu and Clomid



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Not long started my third round of Clomid, just experienced for the frist time the lovely side effects!     and my laptop got the brunt of it this morning and is since out of action, got another one so not as bad as it sounds, anyway listen to me gassing, I had the flu 4 days ago, quite bad, high temps,  fever etc, loads of ibuprofen to keep temps down, does this effects my chances of conception this month?

Max
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi max 

sorry cant answer your quesiton about the flu symptoms and clomid, but if you have taken them all correctly then i cant see why it should make a difference. 

Sorry you have the "lovely" clomid side effects! hope they ease for you



suzie x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with Suzie, I can't imagine the flu would effect them working, take care xxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Ive had the flu now for over 5 weeks, ovulated last month so you should be ok hun, going for day 28 bloods on Monday so will let you know if all is well this month again, but im sure you dont have anything to worry about


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi

Just to say that I had really bad virus last week, week AF due. 2nd cycle of Clomid and AF arrived almost 3 days late - never happened before so u can imagine my despair when after plucking up courage to do a PT AF arrived almost immediately  . So what I am trying to say is that ? virus affected Cycle length or ? Clomid did this month ( 1st cycle, I was still 27 days ).

Good luck hun,
Love Mads xxx


----------

